
Ask HN: With social media, how do you deal with FOMO on information? - 1qazxsw23edc
Especially with twitter, consuming information feels like the red queen effect, it just feels like chasing, chasing, chasing...How do you deal with it?
======
uberman
I totally empathize that a steady stream of small rewards is addicting. Social
media, like MMOs, like gambling is designed to feed you this steady stream of
small rewards and keep you clicking, playing, betting.

It is up to you to take a step back and ask yourself, what would you truly
have missed by simply not participating in Twitter yesterday? Perhaps if you
can view the situation as it having no possible way for you to "win" then you
can re-frame things in a more healthy light.

Remember, you will never be "the best" at Twitter, nor will you be able to win
by consuming all available information. There is no win, there is no race.
Consume to be entertained and move on. If you ever feel compelled to consume
then it is time to take a long break.

~~~
1qazxsw23edc
Thanks, this helps.

